# Angelina Jolie Cuts Her Tits Off



## [SIL] (May 14, 2013)




----------



## bio-chem (May 14, 2013)

Good for her?


----------



## [SIL] (May 14, 2013)

bad for us


----------



## independent (May 14, 2013)

I dont buy it. I bet she just got a tit job instead.


----------



## DOMS (May 14, 2013)

Christina Applegate did the same thing. It's the smart move if your family has a history of breast cancer.


----------



## dogsoldier (May 14, 2013)

Jolie's mom died of ovarian cancer and as the article said, she has a better than 87% chance of getting cancer. Although, I have mixed feelings on this type of preemptive strike when the person is healthy and has no signs of cancer. I will say more power to her.  She can afford really good replacements so Brad will be happy.


----------



## [SIL] (May 14, 2013)

''Her partner, Brad Pitt, praised her choice as "absolutely heroic"....suuuure


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 14, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (May 14, 2013)

for good measure


----------



## IronAddict (May 14, 2013)

Ehhh.

Your chest looks better, DJ. I bet you have a better ass, too!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2013)

I never liked her titties. I'm really glad they're gone now. More hollywood celebs should cut their titties off


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 14, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Ehhh.
> 
> Your chest looks better, DJ. I bet you have a better ass, too!



if your trying to get in my pants... its working


----------



## KelJu (May 14, 2013)

I don't give a fuck about celebrities, but as a person, she seems like a genuinely good person. Being there for her children is more important than trying to cling to her past of begin a sex symbol. I like her more than I did before.


----------



## [SIL] (May 14, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2013)

^^ still moar jerked than ..... I won't say it gdi!


----------



## the_predator (May 14, 2013)

No more Tomb Raider movies for her!


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 14, 2013)

the_predator said:


> No more Tomb Raider movies for her!


Still would go _hole to hole_ with her tomb...


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 14, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I never liked her titties. I'm really glad they're gone now. More hollywood celebs should cut their titties off






lmao


----------



## DOMS (May 14, 2013)

the_predator said:


> No more Tomb Raider movies for her!



What?! No more 90 pound women pretending she can punch a man and do anything more than muss his hair? Say it isn't so!


----------



## Watson (May 14, 2013)

IM rules.....pics or it didnt happen....


----------



## Jdubs (May 14, 2013)

gotta be pretty brave to chop your titties off, one minuet her tits are there and she wakes up with just nipples, you must be brave to hack your tits off


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 14, 2013)

Jdubs said:


> gotta be pretty brave to chop your titties off, one minuet her tits are there and she wakes up with just nipples, you must be brave to hack your tits off



Yes but everything Angelia Jolie has done has been to the extreme.  Remember the billy bob Thornton blood thing. She more then a little inked up. Adopt one kid...naw how about 12


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2013)

What better person is there to "Enable" the masses to go tit'less?

Maybe she'll get a penis added on and then azza can pretend she's a young little lad


----------



## Booby (May 14, 2013)

She is obviously more concerned about being around for her children then anything else...The double mastectomy takes her chances of developing the deadly cancer from 87% down to 5%...This will not affect her acting career at all...She will most likely get breast implants...I like seeing human beings doing selfless acts like this for a better cause rather then being superficial douche nozzles...You go girl!


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2013)

Booby said:


> I like seeing human beings doing selfless acts like this for a better cause rather then being superficial douche nozzles...



Like Andy Whitfield ???


----------



## Jdubs (May 14, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Yes but everything Angelia Jolie has done has been to the extreme.  Remember the billy bob Thornton blood thing. She more then a little inked up. Adopt one kid...naw how about 12



haha yeah your right about that, she just needs to shave her head like skank brittany rears than she'll be part of the crew.. 12 kids and everyone is a different race, her home must be a fucking nut house with all those little fucks running around destroying shit..i know she adopted them for a good cause or felt bad for em.. guess she didnt brad busting nuts in her smelly twat.. shes always traveling around the world to piss poor country's helping the familys and kids, every country she stopped at she brought a kid home which is fucking nuts, idk how brad could put up and deal with that bs, surprised hes still with her


----------



## Booby (May 14, 2013)

Saney said:


> Like Andy Whitfield ???


I have no clue who that is?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2013)

Saney said:


> Like Andy Whitfield ???


I don't know who that is either


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2013)

as far as the op...my god what our women have to deal with out of there own bodies...imagine a male dealing with that


----------



## dogsoldier (May 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I don't know who that is either



He was an actor on a cable TV show called Spartacus Blood and Sand or something like that. He did of non-Hotcken Lymphoma cancer.

Yes, I googled it.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 14, 2013)

Jdubs said:


> haha yeah your right about that, she just needs to shave her head like skank brittany rears than she'll be part of the crew.. 12 kids and everyone is a different race, her home must be a fucking nut house with all those little fucks running around destroying shit..i know she adopted them for a good cause or felt bad for em.. guess she didnt brad busting nuts in her smelly twat.. shes always traveling around the world to piss poor country's helping the familys and kids, every country she stopped at she brought a kid home which is fucking nuts, idk how brad could put up and deal with that bs, surprised hes still with her



Im not saying she certainly nuts. I'm saying she does nothing half way. Which infact ends up being nuts fairly often.


----------



## Jdubs (May 14, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Im not saying she certainly nuts. I'm saying she does nothing half way. Which infact ends up being nuts fairly often.



hah yeah your right about that she dosent half ass anything she does, she always all in


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> He was an actor on a cable TV show called Spartacus Blood and Sand or something like that. He did of non-Hotcken Lymphoma cancer.
> 
> Yes, I googled it.



he and his son are in my avi


----------



## Watson (May 14, 2013)

RIP christina applegates tits, they were so nice when she was young....


----------



## usmarine (May 14, 2013)

I commend the act. Boobs are very important to making a woman feel like a woman. Takes a lot of courage to give that up to be around for her family. Great news is she has plenty of money to replace what she's missing but ultimately she wont ever be the same the scars from those surgery's are awful. Those are defects I can respect on a woman unlike those monsters for example on mob wives.


----------



## DOMS (May 14, 2013)

Griffith said:


> RIP christina applegates tits, they were so nice when she was young....


----------



## Jdubs (May 14, 2013)

DOMS said:


>



wow that 2nd pic her titties are perfect, nipples popping out, its like you can see them shits right threw her shirt, perfect tit pic


----------



## HFO3 (May 15, 2013)

Jimmy's  are still better


----------



## the_predator (May 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> as far as the op...my god what our women have to deal with out of there own bodies...imagine a male dealing with that


^Hey all kidding aside by me...good for her, but I don't know if I would preemptively strike by cutting my balls off before I was diagnosed with testicular cancer. Plus the amount of money she has and the care she would get if she did get cancer would be beyond probably anybodies realm on this board. If she really wants to prove a point then don't get implants and then try to carry on with your acting career. Goodbye then any sexy female roles...unless it is just blow job close ups(oh those lips).


----------



## ctr10 (May 15, 2013)

Takes alot of sand to chop your tits off, I guess Brad will just have to skip the foreplay


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2013)

Booby said:


> I have no clue who that is?



Shame on you



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I don't know who that is either



Shame on you



dogsoldier said:


> He was an actor on a cable TV show called Spartacus Blood and Sand or something like that. He did of non-Hotcken Lymphoma cancer.




Yes, that's correct. He was diagnosed with Lymphoma AFTER he started making Season 1 of Spartacus, and instead of him quitting and fighting the cancer right away, he wanted to finish the entire season. However, it's unknown to whether or not that was the deciding factor in his death. 

Moral of the story is, he put the entertainment for others before his own life. Amazing man.


----------



## D-Lats (May 15, 2013)

It's an option for boobys upcoming cut cycle!!


----------



## blergs. (May 15, 2013)

WOW i though she found out she HAD cancer!! not per-emtive! I would have started her on cannabis asap to keep cancer away...  but she does have the money to redo them atleast...


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2013)

Jdubs said:


> haha yeah your right about that, she just needs to shave her head like skank brittany rears than she'll be part of the crew.. 12 kids and everyone is a different race, her home must be a fucking nut house with all those little fucks running around destroying shit..i know she adopted them for a good cause or felt bad for em.. guess she didnt brad busting nuts in her smelly twat.. shes always traveling around the world to piss poor country's helping the familys and kids, every country she stopped at she brought a kid home which is fucking nuts, idk how brad could put up and deal with that bs, surprised hes still with her




sounds like you'd like to fuck Brad


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2013)

I'd fuck Brad, if he had a penis


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 15, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> sounds like you'd like to fuck Brad



Well he could do worse.


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2013)

Angelina Jolie's double mastectomy reflects improvements in breast reconstruction options ? - NY Daily News

i'm sure her tits still look fine.


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2013)

Saney said:


> I'd fuck Brad, if he had a penis



there's a stolen home video that shows him jerking off. he has a wee one.


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2013)

Angelina Jolie Double Mastectomy: Actress to Remove Ovaries After Double Mastectomy | Video - ABC News

i think moms will understand both choices.


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 15, 2013)

Like she's not gonna get implants anyway...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 15, 2013)

Saney said:


> Shame on you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its my avi!


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> its my avi!



Hence my confusion when you said you didn't know him. Figured it was a brain slip.


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2013)

KelJu said:


> I don't give a fuck about celebrities, but as a person, she seems like a genuinely good person. Being there for her children is more important than trying to cling to her past of begin a sex symbol. I like her more than I did before.



she has a "god complex", otherwise she would adopt and help children in this country, instead her and people like Madonna go over to small countries and flash their money, adopt their kids and look like heroes, *fuck them.*


----------



## keith1569 (May 15, 2013)

Prince said:


> she has a "god complex", otherwise she would adopt and help children in this country, instead her and people like Madonna go over to small countries and flash their money, adopt their kids and look like heroes, *fuck them.*



Truth!!


----------



## azza1971 (May 16, 2013)

i might chop my dick off LOL


----------



## [SIL] (May 16, 2013)

theCapnt' is our Angelina..he chopped his balls off as pre-empmtive strike too..


----------



## KelJu (May 16, 2013)

Prince said:


> she has a "god complex", otherwise she would adopt and help children in this country, instead her and people like Madonna go over to small countries and flash their money, adopt their kids and look like heroes, *fuck them.*



I do not doubt that she has a God complex. I think most Hollywood actors have egos bigger than planet earth. However, she seems to be doing good things. I don't care if she thinks she is God, Jesus, Buddha, or the Big Bang. 

The world is shit, and human beings are fucking disgusting. Most people with the means to help others choose not to help, and instead, take even more from those with less. When I see a rich entitled fuck doing good things for a change, I don't pick bones about it. If it makes he feel godly to collect nigger babies, then power to her. That child will have a life 100 times better than in the shit hole it was collected in. I don't see anybody else providing a better life for them. 

I guess to me, I am just not use to rich celebrities not being selfish superficial cunts. So, when I see one acting halfway decent, I don;t spend too much time analyzing their motivations for why they aren't acting like selfish superficial cunts.


----------



## Jenie (May 16, 2013)

Wow that is crazy she did that. but if it will keep her alive then good move!


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2013)

KelJu said:


> I do not doubt that she has a God complex. I think most Hollywood actors have egos bigger than planet earth. However, she seems to be doing good things. I don't care if she thinks she is God, Jesus, Buddha, or the Big Bang.
> 
> The world is shit, and human beings are fucking disgusting. Most people with the means to help others choose not to help, and instead, take even more from those with less. When I see a rich entitled fuck doing good things for a change, I don't pick bones about it. If it makes he feel godly to collect nigger babies, then power to her. That child will have a life 100 times better than in the shit hole it was collected in. I don't see anybody else providing a better life for them.
> 
> I guess to me, I am just not use to rich celebrities not being selfish superficial cunts. So, when I see one acting halfway decent, I don;t spend too much time analyzing their motivations for why they aren't acting like selfish superficial cunts.



most celebrities and wealthy people donate a lot of money to charities each year, they pretty much have to for tax reasons.

yes she is helping people and that is great, unfortunately it's like helping Ethiopians who live in the fucking desert and have no food..it's a fucking waste of time, her money would be better spent helping kids in THIS country.


----------



## azza1971 (May 16, 2013)

would you send me a free t/shirt for celebrity tax reasons Prince?


----------



## tommygunz (May 16, 2013)

I had my tits chopped off, big fucking deal they'll grow back, mine did


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2013)

tommygunz said:


> I had my tits chopped off, big fucking deal they'll grow back, mine did



Pics or GTFO


----------

